# American visiting Mexico for a week is that enough time to apply and receive Mexican passport? (Mexican Parents)



## 1990zus (Jul 30, 2020)

I am visiting with my Mexican dad I already have a US passport I would like to apply for Mexican citizenship whilst in Mexico.

I'll also be in Los Angeles wonder which is the easiest way?

What documents would I need?
I have my birth certificate and my father's and mother's they are both Mexican.

thank you so much


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

This link would seem to address your situation rather thoroughly.

How to Get Mexican Citizenship

I suspect the type of questions you might have to answer might include; Your birth certificate is from the US and is in English. If so have you had it translated and apostatized ? Do you have same for your Mexican parents ? Have your parents already registered your birth in the Civil Registry. But I have no idea... 

I think the time consuming aspect would be the citizenship part. The passport part was for me, a naturalized citizen, trivial but that was in a pre-covid world. Even then I needed an appointment. It took maybe a few hours. They take the photos and I walked out same day with passport in hand.


----------



## 1990zus (Jul 30, 2020)

MangoTango said:


> This link would seem to address your situation rather thoroughly.
> 
> How to Get Mexican Citizenship
> 
> ...



thank you so much for your reply 
I will get my birth certificate translated now
the Civil Registry in Mexico? no they have not registered my birth. I will look into this more


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I had the same experience as Mango. Once I had a Carta de Naturalización, I made an appointment for a passport. I arrived at the appointment, was put at the head of the line because of age and was out with a passport in hand in less than an hour. Getting the Carta de Naturalización was another story.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

First thng to do is call the Mexican consulate where you are and ask or call the SRE in Mexico City. Since your parents are Mexican born it should not be an issue but paperwork is all important so ask a consulate before you come so you will have everything you need.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> I had the same experience as Mango. Once I had a Carta de Naturalización, I made an appointment for a passport. I arrived at the appointment, was put at the head of the line because of age and was out with a passport in hand in less than an hour. Getting the Carta de Naturalización was another story.


Perhaps the poster might find it easier to apply for Mexican citizenship/passport in the USA, at a Mexican Consulate, with his parents and all of their documents present. What do you think?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have no experience with this particular procedure, but it is apparently two procedures, not one: citizenship, then passport. My limited experience in Mexico tells me that a week is generally insufficient time to complete even one procedure. 

Pessimism aside, I'd start the citizenship procedure at the nearest consulate immediately. If you're very lucky and can get it completed before your trip, you might be able to do the passport procedure when you're here, if that part is as easy as TundraGreen said. 

The Spanish "tramite" always reminds me of the english word "travail" for some reason


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

The Spanish "tramite" always reminds me of the english word "travail" for some reason 

Haha! It always reminds me of "trauma!"


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Actually - it is a three part process. The day we received our passports we also walked two offices down and picked up our INE voter cards. Of all the places we have been to in Mexico (and that includes some rather raunchy metro stations etc in Mexico City) - the place I felt most uncomfortable might have been THAT office. Not every Mexican is going to need a passport, and most will never need SRE for anything - BUT just about every Mexican needs that INE card (often to gain employment). That office raised the hair on the back of my neck and to be honest I was looking in my rear view mirror most of the way home...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

A Mexican friend had to get a new INE card and he got it 2 weeks after he applied . Of course this has nothing to do with receiving the Mexican nationality.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Trauma, I like that better. Even the translation "procedure" creates connotations of medical "procedures". Always a fun prospect.

MangoTango, look at it this way. The people you _really _need to worry about are the ones that _don't _need an INE card for their "employment".


----------

